# Float tube fishing in the gulf???



## BASSCYN (Apr 29, 2011)

Is that crazy?

Hey guys! Love this forum...some great info here. I'm from Atlanta an make the annual trek to the beach with the family an LOVE to surf fish. I have this burning desire to float tube out to that 2nd sandbar this year to fish. I've never seen anyone do this so it makes me wonder.
Is this possible?
Will I get blown all over the place?
Anyone doing this?

Any tips greatly appreciated.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

uh, I'm no expert on anything, but I don't think that is a very good idea. Sharks, strong currents, gulf weather, did I mention SHARKS and boaters(who always nearly run me over in my kayak) should be enough reason. Sounds fun though  Bring a whistle.


----------



## BASSCYN (Apr 29, 2011)

PAWGhunter said:


> uh, I'm no expert on anything, but I don't think that is a very good idea. Sharks, strong currents, gulf weather, did I mention SHARKS and boaters(who always nearly run me over in my kayak) should be enough reason. Sounds fun though  Bring a whistle.


Yeah... I thought about the sharks. And the whistle oddly enough.
I don't want to go out beyond the 2nd sandbar...just on top of it.

Death wish?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Better attach your trolling motor and anchor to that truck tube, or better yet use a towable ski tube with a bottom in it. Take movies, this I gotta see!


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

i see big sharks off beach everytime i go, i stay in boat, we had the young boy that had his arm or leg i forget bit off at beach, those legs hanging down would look look a turtle sandwhich


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Are you crazy !!! Jellyfish alone will tear you up !


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

It has been a few years but I used to snorkel out to the 2nd sand bar at low tide. If you do this, I suggest that you take a pair of fins or better yet wear them and take someone with you. The distance is longer than it looks. Also, don't swim at dawn or dusk. The little Arbogast boy was attacked by the bull shark just before sunset. The hungries come out in full force at that time. I hope that you are smart enough not to try getting into the gulf when there are red flag warnings. We have already had drowning this spring and it happens every year. The GOM is wonderful but we have to respect it.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

im not sure it would be a good idea in the gulf. but i take mine around the bay


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

I will agree with the jellyfish.. BUT the sharks I really wouldnt worry about. I've wade fished the bays, Scuba dive/ spear fished the gulf and have had quite a few encounters with sharks and for the most part they check you out and go on with their buisness (unless your spear fishing or have stringer of fish hanging off of you on the flats then they can get a little cocky to the point of pretty much more or less taking your fish are atleast trying to.) Other then that I seriously wouldnt worry about sharks unless the site of one alone will cause you to panick.. Anyway I wouldnt go if it was rough at all or if there was a strong wind in any direction. Some kind of anchor is a must. oh by the way... did i mention the pier goes out past the sandbar? anyway just be careful, carry a whistle, be aware of how far you are drifting (if you dont anchor) and have someone on the beach watching you incase somthing does happen. Good luck post your reports!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Sharks tend to feed between the 2 sandbars. You will be in their feeding ground with bait in close proximity and probably right with you. I have a feeling we may be seeing you on the news. 

The kid that lost his arm was with his father who was fishing and had fish and bait attached to him. He also lost more than his arm. He had so much blood loss and was in cardiac arrest for so long that he is now almost completely brain dead.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

BASSCYN,

Welcome, and you're correct a great forum offering great info. I believe you have rec'd some good advice thus far. 
Tube fishing means you will be kicking like crazy to propell yourself maybe to the point of exhaustion. If you do attempt this tube thing, do it near a life guard station so they can retrieve you if needed. (hence whistle suggestion)
As far as sharks, there have been more than one shark attack in our area near that second sand bar. Believe some teenage La girls floated out on a raft near second bar with legs dangling as they shared one of those pink blow up cheap rafts. One of the girls was attack near torso and a surfer towed her with in seconds as she passed away from massive blood loss.
Me, absolutely not...lol I prefer to do my fishing top side of a boat.

Enjoy your visit and I hope it's a safe one....

Jimmy


----------



## BASSCYN (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow!
Lots if great advice here guy. Can't express how much I appreciate the help. While it may be a curse at times, the internet is truly an amazing modern acheivment.

Ok...to address some of the responses. I am fully aware of my rookie status here as I surf fish once a year. I always "wade" fish up to my chest. It's soooo peaceful. I just love it!!! Yes I have had an encounter with sharks before. They swim up...take one look at me and swim off. Granted, my heart is pounding out of my chest but I feel this is no less dangerous than float tubing. As far as the jellyfish are concerned, I'm only in up to my knees in a pontoon float tube. Wade fishing with the jellies seems much more dangerous.

I had indeed planned on grabbing the anchor out of the Triton and packing it with everything else.

You've pretty much talked me out of this guys. Just looking for debate.

Thanks again!


----------

